# Starts then dies?



## S P O O N (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello again

1. The dashpod has erratic behaviour
2. The hazards flash after unlocking and starting. This clears after the car has been moving for around one minute.
3. I've driven about 300 miles with no problems.
4. Tonight I had a sudden power loss.
5. The car now starts then dies.
6. The fuel pump is charging the fuel line ok
7. There is plenty of fuel.
8. Spraying fuel into the air supply the car runs for a few secs.
9. The AA think it's an immobilizer problem 
10. There are no fuel leaks.
11. It feels like it's using a lot of fuel
12. I broke down outside Newbury police station
13. The OBD shows no faults.

Can you suggest what the problem might be?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

When the immobiliser is cutting in, it is after it has run for about 1 second, it will actually fire and run. I think the light flashes though.

The usual process is to try another key and make sure you don't have other keys on the same bunch. I also had problems when my battery was dying.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Turn ignition on and don't start wait 2-5 seconds 








The symbol should illuminate to prove its working

Does the car/key symbol turn off or flash

1. If it's off then try starting 
if it's off and after starting it's firing up and stalling still with no symbol 
1a. - try disconnecting air mass meter plug and starting. (Report back)

2. If it's flashing try removing the key and rotate 180 degrees Re-insert and turn ignition on.

3. If it continues to flash then try leaving ignition on 1-2 minutes and see if the flashing symbol goes off and then try starting .

4. If it continues to flash then try another key.

If you can't get the flashing symbol to be off then keys need Re-syncing to dash but you may have a bad dash to even try so a refurb or replacement necessary first.

Also if you own any other Vag car from similar era then make sure your keys are not in your pocket in case their immo chips are picked up before you insert the car key but the reader coil shouldn't have that kind of range , that's just a long shot.


----------



## S P O O N (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you!!!

I'll go try this and loop back.


----------



## Doona (Feb 24, 2019)

Mine does this intermittently. I think it's a combination of the battery being passed it and the dash needing a refurb. I carry a 10mm spanner and if the problem materialises, disconnect the battery for 10 seconds then reconnect and it runs fine. It's a short term fix for me but 
Seems to work and means your not stranded somewhere


----------



## S P O O N (Aug 11, 2018)

WAK, very grateful for your guidance here.

"Does the car/key symbol stay solid or flash "

_Solid for a few secs then off._

"1.. If it's solid then try starting 
if it's solid and after starting it's firing up and stalling still with a solid symbol 
1a. - try disconnecting maf plug and starting. (Report back) "

"Maf"? Please explain

Thank you!


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

MAF = Mass Air Flow (sensor). This'll help you find it, then unplug it.






Mac.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

S P O O N said:


> WAK, very grateful for your guidance here.
> 
> "Does the car/key symbol stay solid or flash "
> 
> ...


MAF = Mass Air Flow sensor
Picture in this thread.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

S P O O N said:


> WAK, very grateful for your guidance here.
> 
> "Does the car/key symbol stay solid or flash "
> 
> ...


Ok sorry I had a Homer Simpson moment

If it's turning off then the immobiliser is not triggered And so that's good , I'll edit my text doh probably confused a few out there

By the way pulling the maf plug will light up esp light but don't worry about that.

If the car starts with the maf disconnected then you either have a bad maf or you could have a major pipe leak


----------



## S P O O N (Aug 11, 2018)

@WAK

Thank you. The MAF is good, but the car now doesn't start at all. It turns over but no hint of any fuel hitting the engine. Fuel pump is good. I'm stuck now. Divide and conquer now. Going to try replacing the filter.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You should look for a fault scan and clear down next

If nothing obvious some mechanical checks

If you have a spare spark plug can pull a coil put a plug into it hold it on the cam cover while someone turns ignition to look for a spark

You can pull the fuel rail and with some jars turn the ignition over to check for fuel.

Crank sensor failing can stop starting and doesn't usually show a fault code.

When turning over the engine are you seeing. The rpm needle move or not ?


----------



## S P O O N (Aug 11, 2018)

@WAK

Thanks again.! This is a really frustrating bug. This weekend I'll devote to trying all you've suggested. You wouldn't happen to know the right part or best value source for the fuel filter. The search results are confusing.

Thanks again for being so helpful.

Ps "when turning over the engine are you seeing. The rpm needle move or not ? ". The dashpod is in a pretty schizophrenic state o I can't answer this....


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

he did say it runs with cold start sprayed into the inlet manifold. would that rule out crank sensor?


----------

